# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Нужна обработка, формирующая из товаров Excel документы поступления и реализации

## Андрей_А

Приветствую всех!

В работе потребовалась следующая внешняя обработка для 8.3 управляемые формы толстый\тонкий клиент.

Предположим имеется файл Excel с перечнем номенклатуры в строке следующего вида: (наименование, кол-во, стоимость за ед, сумма ндс,  общая цена)[5 столбцов]
через каждые пять-семь таких строк в таблице идет пустая строка, разделяющая списки номенклатуры и цен в этой таблице. Каждый такой разделитель - это новый документ реализации или поступления, в зависимости от того, какой тип документа будет выбран перед загрузкой товаров в базу.

по большой части обработка по параметрам повторяет стандартную бесплатную обработку, которая доступна с сайта 1с, с той лишь разницей, что стандартная обработка не создает автоматически документы, руководствуясь пустыми строками в файле  excel, а заставляет только выбрать табличную часть документа, в который будет загружен перечень товаров.

у меня есть образец кода для обработки под обычные формы, которая обладает этим функционалом, но в силу того, что я не являюсь программистом 1с, использовать эту подсказку сам не могу. образец могу выложить, если понадобится. перерыл все возможные ресурсы, даже инфостарт не предлагает подобного решения без лишних наворотов.

буду рад готовому решению, либо цене вопроса.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Приветствую всех!
> 
> В работе потребовалась следующая внешняя обработка для 8.3 управляемые формы толстый\тонкий клиент.
> 
> Предположим имеется файл Excel с перечнем номенклатуры в строке следующего вида: (наименование, кол-во, стоимость за ед, сумма ндс,  общая цена)[5 столбцов]
> через каждые пять-семь таких строк в таблице идет пустая строка, разделяющая списки номенклатуры и цен в этой таблице. Каждый такой разделитель - это новый документ реализации или поступления, в зависимости от того, какой тип документа будет выбран перед загрузкой товаров в базу.
> 
> по большой части обработка по параметрам повторяет стандартную бесплатную обработку, которая доступна с сайта 1с, с той лишь разницей, что стандартная обработка не создает автоматически документы, руководствуясь пустыми строками в файле  excel, а заставляет только выбрать табличную часть документа, в который будет загружен перечень товаров.
> 
> ...


Поскольку требования к обработке нестандартные, необходимо привлекать программиста. Обратитесь во фриланс, например https://lancer.forum-1c.ru/

----------

Андрей_А (01.02.2022)

----------


## Андрей_А

> Поскольку требования к обработке нестандартные, необходимо привлекать программиста. Обратитесь во фриланс, например https://lancer.forum-1c.ru/



благодарю. (но еще остается надежда, что может быть такое уже пилили)
недельный поиск не принес результата даже в части учебника по работе с екселем в 1с.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> благодарю. (но еще остается надежда, что может быть такое уже пилили)
> недельный поиск не принес результата даже в части учебника по работе с екселем в 1с.


Полностью подходящкю обработку не найдете, все равно придется допиливать. Например https://infostart.ru/public/1297527/

----------

Андрей_А (01.02.2022)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Приветствую всех!
> 
> В работе потребовалась следующая внешняя обработка для 8.3 управляемые формы толстый\тонкий клиент.
> 
> Предположим имеется файл Excel с перечнем номенклатуры в строке следующего вида: (наименование, кол-во, стоимость за ед, сумма ндс,  общая цена)[5 столбцов]
> через каждые пять-семь таких строк в таблице идет пустая строка, разделяющая списки номенклатуры и цен в этой таблице. Каждый такой разделитель - это новый документ реализации или поступления, в зависимости от того, какой тип документа будет выбран перед загрузкой товаров в базу.
> 
> по большой части обработка по параметрам повторяет стандартную бесплатную обработку, которая доступна с сайта 1с, с той лишь разницей, что стандартная обработка не создает автоматически документы, руководствуясь пустыми строками в файле  excel, а заставляет только выбрать табличную часть документа, в который будет загружен перечень товаров.
> 
> ...


Здравствуйте. Делал и для ОФ и для УФ это. Если актуально пишите.

----------


## ikalichkin

> Приветствую всех!
> 
> В работе потребовалась следующая внешняя обработка для 8.3 управляемые формы толстый\тонкий клиент.
> 
> Предположим имеется файл Excel с перечнем номенклатуры в строке следующего вида: (наименование, кол-во, стоимость за ед, сумма ндс,  общая цена)[5 столбцов]
> через каждые пять-семь таких строк в таблице идет пустая строка, разделяющая списки номенклатуры и цен в этой таблице. Каждый такой разделитель - это новый документ реализации или поступления, в зависимости от того, какой тип документа будет выбран перед загрузкой товаров в базу.
> 
> по большой части обработка по параметрам повторяет стандартную бесплатную обработку, которая доступна с сайта 1с, с той лишь разницей, что стандартная обработка не создает автоматически документы, руководствуясь пустыми строками в файле  excel, а заставляет только выбрать табличную часть документа, в который будет загружен перечень товаров.
> 
> ...


Может, что-то быстрее получится из https://infostart.ru/public/284674/

*284674_v.3.0.4.5.zip*, *зеркало*

----------

постернак (25.04.2022)

----------

